# The New Outcasts - EP Release this Saturday



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are releasing our new 7 song EP this Saturday at The Blackshire Pub in London, if you are in the area, stop by! It's only $2 to get in, and some awesome bands on the bill!

https://www.facebook.com/events/278298659008595/

We also currently have our debut album for free to download from Bandcamp at the following link:

http://thenewoutcasts.bandcamp.com/album/go-smash-now

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kill it buddy! I'm in Ottawa for practice or I'd be there.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

That is the plan!

Hey if anyone wants to check out our new EP, it's here for free!
https://thenewoutcasts.bandcamp.com/album/make-a-scene


----------

